# iGuide



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Here is the new iGuide web site and demo.

http://www.i-guide.tv/ 


I know Comcast is going to deploy this over the next 30 to 45 days.


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


I decided to go to Comcast's site and found this PDF.

http://www.comcast.com/MediaLibraryR..._Dual_4468.pdf 


Between the demo http://www.i-guide.tv/ and the PDF it looks like there are some new key features:


1. Series Recording. Looks like First Runs as well.

2. Series Priority

3. Time line indicator when Pausing.

4. TV window in the guide.

5. Mini and larger guide.


Looking forward to this and hopefully the 6412 is soon to follow.


Mark


----------



## bfdtv

Good catch.


iGuide demonstrated earlier this year had the same recording options as the current TV Guide software. The same options were shown on the earlier PDF. It looks like they've updated iGuide with some new features. Perhaps Comcast is listening to its customers after all?


Screenshots from the PDF :
http://home.comcast.net/~bklfowler/i...e_firstrun.jpg http://home.comcast.net/~bklfowler/i...e_priority.jpg 


Now, if they'd only add the ability to remove channels from the guide that you don't want to see (like the Moxi and MS DVR software), a 60x FF speed, time compensation on20x and 60x fast forward and rewind (or 30-sec skip), and grouping for 2+ episodes of the same program on the DVR....


----------



## markjrenna

Quote:

_Originally posted by markjrenna_
*Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


I decided to go to Comcast's site and found this PDF.

http://www.comcast.com/MediaLibraryR..._Dual_4468.pdf 
*
Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Today Comcast pulled the link (although the link above still works)to the the PDF from their site. Maybe it wasn't supposed to have been there yet. Maybe they are having problems with the new iGuide.


----------



## markjrenna

Quote:

_Originally posted by markjrenna_
*Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Today Comcast pulled the link (although the link above still works)to the the PDF from their site. Maybe it wasn't supposed to have been there yet. Maybe they are having problems with the new iGuide.*
Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


The link is back up.

http://www.comcast.com/tvgdvr/


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Here is another link from Comcast http://www.comcast.com/newguide/ 


This used to say the new iGuide would arrive between 9/29 and 10/14. The message now reads


"Comcast is improving your Digital On-Screen Program guide. To learn more about the new On-Screen Program Guide coming to you this fall, click..."


So I guess we should expect the iGuide anytime from now till what, December 20th.


I hope sooner than later.


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Update! Comcast has to install some new equipment (so that iGuide can work) in their head end. This is scheduled for mid to late October. Once that equipment is in and working (no bugs), then the iGuide will be deployed to all Digital STB's late October to early November.


----------



## JimF_NJ

Thanks for the updates on this, Mark... I haven't seen anything as of yet down here in the Meadowlands.


-jim


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Comcast released a new demo of their iGuide. It is similar to the one at http://www.i-guide.tv/ but it is Comcast specific. In the DVR section of the demo it now lets you choose between a Single Tuner and a Dual Tuner. There are some differences that may be significant (other than two tuners of course). Looks like the time bar on the dual tuner indicates the show and channel while the single tuner does not. Another important item mentioned in the dual tuner demo is the first run feature. They also say the DVR will "detect" line up changes. If this is true, this will be much more Tivo "like" utilizing Name based recording over time based.


Wow this looks great. I hope it is all that it appears to be.


Check it out here http://comcast.com/newguide/flashdemo.html 


Looks like we will see the iGuide very late October to very early November.


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


iGuide upgrade...


I'm hearing December. Here is why:


1. Comcast is trying to roll out the iGuide to all Motorola STB's everywhere. They would like to do this pretty much at the same time.


2. There is new equipment that has to be installed in each head end (each cable sub.) The equipment allows iGuide to function properly. For instance, the ability to notice a lineup change and correct the OSG. This is very much like Tivo.


3. Testing. Comcast does not want to fall into the same debacle that Cox/Pioneer is in. Comcast wants to deploy the iGuide and yes the 6412 when everything is working.


If I get a more concrete time frame I will let you all know here.


Comcast is waiting to receive 6412's. I'm hearing that they should be in soon (before December). When they are finally available, they will have the new iGuide on them regardless of the iGuide roll out.


----------



## tall1

Quote:

_Originally posted by markjrenna_
*Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Another important item mentioned in the dual tuner demo is the first run feature. They also say the DVR will "detect" line up changes. If this is true, this will be much more Tivo "like" utilizing Name based recording over time based.*
I think I read a post awhile back that stated this feature (name based recording) is patented by Tivo. Can anyone confirm this is the case? I just always assumed that Tivo would have the edge in PVR technology because of this exclusive feature and thought that even if it could be reverse engineered (which is legal), that no manufacturer could place this feature on a non-Tivo box.


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


10/25/04


i-GUIDE Press Release:
http://www.gemstartvguide.com/pressr...r.asp?prId=287


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


This is Comcast NJ specific.


i-Guide deployment:


Union/Meadowland's is 12/8


Jersey City/East Windsor area is 12/15


Of course this is subject to change with or without notice. But as of today, it's the plan.


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


A couple more links regarding the i-Guide:

http://broadband.motorola.com/dvr/do...lue_iGuide.pdf 

http://broadband.motorola.com/dvr/downloads/URMD2.pdf 


I know have the i-Guide with the 6412.


----------



## rob316

Just received my new Moto6412 yesterday 11/21/04. Looks good swap is pretty kool. I have heard from other forums that therer is not PIP funtionality in the 6412 what a bummer. The new I-Guide is also pretty good and the DVR functions such as series recording is a big improvemnet.



Is it true about PIP or does a future firmware upgrade enable the function?





Rob Dolan


----------



## markjrenna

Quote:

_Originally posted by rob316_
*Just received my new Moto6412 yesterday 11/21/04. Looks good swap is pretty kool. I have heard from other forums that therer is not PIP funtionality in the 6412 what a bummer. The new I-Guide is also pretty good and the DVR functions such as series recording is a big improvemnet.



Is it true about PIP or does a future firmware upgrade enable the function?





Rob Dolan*
Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


The 6412 is incapable of showing both tuners at the same time. We can only hope that Motorola is working on a successor dual tuner DVR/STB that has the ability to do PIP.


Mark


----------



## ThePerfectViewe

Comcast will install two units for me on Monday (11/29). Hope they are not the reboot duds.


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Here is the i-Guide FAQ from Comcast's site:

http://www.comcast.com/Support/Corp1...aq2_278_0.html


----------



## fender4645

Quote:

_Originally posted by markjrenna_
*Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Here is the i-Guide FAQ from Comcast's site:

http://www.comcast.com/Support/Corp1...aq2_278_0.html *
FAQ #9 is pretty funny: "I liked the old guide better. Can you switch my service back to it?"


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Per Comcast of NJ regarding the i-Guide deployment:


"No date has been set yet. We are looking at quarter 1 '05. As far as the software version, it will be a newer version. They are working out some bugs."


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Follow up...


I was told by Comcast (not a CSR) that Corporate is the reason for the delay.


What I was told was the following:


The i-Guide may not get deployed to any Comcast system this year.


Comcast stated two reasons:


1. This is a crucial time of the year. Holidays and a lot of TV viewing. Comcast does not want to deploy the i-Guide and then have some unexpected problem arise. They feel safer to wait until after the holidays.


2. The i-Guide will put a huge strain on the CSR's (mbernste has mentioned this as well). The CSR's are not fully trained on the new guide. Also the i-Guide will be deployed over time and not in one shot.


For the Comcast of NJ system, it will be deployed over a period of one week sometime in Q1. With the Comcast of NJ system divided into three segments. In other words, three individual deployments.


I was told that this deployment is rather complex since there are three parts to the deployment. VOD, Guide, and firmware all have to be deployed to insure the i-Guide will work. Comcast of NJ has no less than four Digital STB's deployed and each has its own individual characteristics. So there will be individual STB deployments within the overall deployment.


I'm sure this is a rather complex deployment. It is probably best to do it right. Not just hastily deploy the i-Guide and create more problems and frustration for Comcast and more importantly us, their customers.


----------



## Burley

Quote:

The i-Guide may not get deployed to any Comcast system this year.
It has been deployed in New England for about a month. Check out the Local HDTV Info and Reception, Boston MA Comcast forum.


There are some bugs which may be the reason for not deploying in NJ, yet.


----------



## markjrenna

Quote:

_Originally posted by Burley_
*It has been deployed in New England for about a month. Check out the Local HDTV Info and Reception, Boston MA Comcast forum.


There are some bugs which may be the reason for not deploying in NJ, yet.*
Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Thanks for the info.


I should have said that if the i-Guide has not already been deployed, it won't be until Q1 '05.


Mark


----------



## markjrenna

Here are the steps to program the 30 Second Skip, Mute, and Swap to the 6208/6412 remote.


1) Press the "Cable" button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.

2) Press and hold the "Setup" button until the "Cable" button blinks twice.

3) Type in the code 994. The "Cable" button will blink twice

4) Press (do not hold) the "Setup" button

5) Type in the code 00173 (for 30 second Skip), 00141 (for Mute) or 00236 (for Swap).

6) Press whatever button you want to map the skip, mute, or swap function to.


----------



## EMoMoney

iGuide was deployed in Maryland on 12/7.


----------



## DirtRider

Anyone know if it was deployed in chicago? I am getting the dvr installed tomorrow. If I get the 6412 is it automatically this new iguide talked about here or not?


----------



## CraigSharrow

Here in Marin County, CA


for some reason the remotes that come with the 6412 have the "on Demand" button programmed strangely:


it looks like the numbers "1 9" (like typing in 19 to change channels) appear briefly on-screen, then the Program Guide pops up


The only way to get to the "On Demand" screen is to type 0-1-enter, which is a bit of a hassle.


Can anyone tell me how to reprogram the "On Demand" button to go to channel 01?


[I tried the method for 30-second skip, substituting 01 for the skip code, but that didn't work]


Thanks


----------



## tall1

Quote:

_Originally posted by CraigSharrow_
*Here in Marin County, CA


for some reason the remotes that come with the 6412 have the "on Demand" button programmed strangely:


it looks like the numbers "1 9" (like typing in 19 to change channels) appear briefly on-screen, then the Program Guide pops up


The only way to get to the "On Demand" screen is to type 0-1-enter, which is a bit of a hassle.


Can anyone tell me how to reprogram the "On Demand" button to go to channel 01?


[I tried the method for 30-second skip, substituting 01 for the skip code, but that didn't work]


Thanks*
No idea why the ondemand button would use "1 9" but you could simply hit 1 instead of 01. You may have the AUTOTUNE turned on which requires you to type the leading 0, so to turn this leading zero requirement off....in the setup menu, choose cable box options, then under AUTOTUNE, choose no.


----------



## markjrenna

Quote:

_Originally posted by DirtRider_
*Anyone know if it was deployed in chicago? I am getting the dvr installed tomorrow. If I get the 6412 is it automatically this new iguide talked about here or not?*
Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


I believe all 6412's (except Seattle) come with the i-Guide already installed.


Comcast MSO's nationwide are ready to deploy the i-guide on all STB's. My MSO has been ready since October but Corporate put a hold on i-Guide deployments until 01/03/05 at the earliest.


I would advise everyone reading this thread to take a look at the "Official Comcast 6412 w/ iGuide Discussion" thread located here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=464986


----------



## sick_spd

I have the Comcast dual tuner DVR and I have problems with the series pass. No matter what recording options I pick, even though I specify 1st run only I get all the shows. This happens for every show that I have that would be on more then once a week. American Choppers, Mythbusters, Fresh Gear, The Screen Savers, Modern Marvels. Shows like West Wing are only recorded once but last night was an episode from 2003 and it was recorded. Anyone else have or had this problem?


Thanks!!!


----------



## tall1

Quote:

_Originally posted by sick_spd_
*I have the Comcast dual tuner DVR and I have problems with the series pass. No matter what recording options I pick, even though I specify 1st run only I get all the shows. This happens for every show that I have that would be on more then once a week. American Choppers, Mythbusters, Fresh Gear, The Screen Savers, Modern Marvels. Shows like West Wing are only recorded once but last night was an episode from 2003 and it was recorded. Anyone else have or had this problem?


Thanks!!!*
Many people...you should read through the thread that markjenna suggested above and you will find the answer to this question and hundreds more. Briefly, the guide data is not always accurate and the iGuide software can not determine if the show is a repeat. I have found it works ok for primetime shows but syndicated stuff it records everything, even repeats. Hence the reason I use manual recordings for Leno and Conan or I get the re-broadcast at 2am recorded also. Good luck.


----------



## MemeSlider

OK... Comcast installed my Moto 6412 a couple of hours ago. The 30 sec. skip directions have been posted here a number of times, but I think I must have a different remote. My remote is made by ICX Global and is their model ENT-6412-3005-AB. I can't post links yet, but if you go to:


hxxp:// icxglobal.com/en/products/cable/enterprise_family/dct_6412.php 


and replace the two little x's with t's, at the beginning of the link, you can see it.


This remote has no SETUP button. Therefore, trying to set the 30 sec. skip following the directions provided is impossible.


Any advice?


Otherwise I like the new box! I have used Tivo before and liked Tivo, but so far I am just as happy with this.


----------



## pointnshoot

Forgive me if this is the wrong forum topost this in -----


I just got the 6412 and I can't see where you program a series! I can manuall create a recording - that is, program the box to record, either a single event or multiple events, but no place that says "record a series". What am I missing?


Is there - somewhere - a REAL users guide for the 6412 and the remote? Not the little "how to hook it up" booklet, but one that describes how the functions are supposed to work.


And what buttons on the remote do what in which combination. For example - I like that if you push the arrow keys while in live view mode, you can back up. BUT - to get it to play from wherever you back up seems to be a crapshoot. What button CONSISTENTLY plays from that point?


Lots of neat new features but nothing that tells you what's there and how to use it! I don't have time to play 20 questions with the unit. I just want to know what it does and how to make it do it!


I'm sure this has been asked (and answered) before, but short of reading all 10,000+ pages in these forums, I haven't found the answer anywhere, including the Comcast and Moto sites.


----------



## tall1

 Here is the iGuide user manual.


Page 37 discusses rewind and play. Page 40 shows how to setup a series recording.


You should read this thread. good luck.


----------



## slanoue

Hi, everyone. I got the DVR last week and I love it! I am hooked! How did I ever live without it? 


Anyway...the cable guy who hooked mine up didn't really know much about it (I had to help him figure it out). He hooked up my VCR with the audio/video cables rather than coaxial ones. Is this normal?


I was looking over the guides. On this one

URMD2.pdf

If you look at page 9 and 10 where it shows you the back of the box and what everything is for, the first thing it says is:

TO TV/VCR This coaxial output connector is used to connect the DCT6208 to a TV or VCR operating on channel 3 or 4.

However, if you look at the diagram, there is no connector like that. I looked at the back of my box, and it's the same.


Thanks,


----------



## pointnshoot

Quote:

_Originally posted by tall1_
* Here is the iGuide user manual.


Page 37 discusses rewind and play. Page 40 shows how to setup a series recording.


You should read this thread. good luck.*
Thanks! I'm overseas right now but my wife tells me we received a guide inthe mail that, fromthe sound of it, should answer all my questions! Seems Comcast failed to give me the guide when I picked up the unit.


----------



## markjrenna

Quote:

_Originally posted by slanoue_
*He hooked up my VCR with the audio/video cables rather than coaxial ones. Is this normal?*
Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Yes it is. Mine is connected via RCA or Composite.


Check this thread for future refference...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=464986


----------



## slanoue

So, you don't know why the guide says there's a coaxial connection when there's not?


How many pages do I have to read through to get other info? Man it's a big thread.


I get a little confused, what is DVI and how do I hook up my DVD recorder/player? right now I have it going through the VCR.


Thanks!


----------



## markjrenna

Quote:

_Originally posted by slanoue_
*So, you don't know why the guide says there's a coaxial connection when there's not?


How many pages do I have to read through to get other info? Man it's a big thread.


I get a little confused, what is DVI and how do I hook up my DVD recorder/player? right now I have it going through the VCR.


Thanks!*
Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


6208 has RF out (Coaxial).


6412 does not have RF out.


If you have no RF out then you have the 6412 dual tuner DVR.


DVI is primarily used to connect HD components such as a Plasma HD TV.


Unless your VCR and DVDR support other connections, for example; SVideo, Component, etc..., you have it connected properly.


You may want to consider running your equipment through a Home Theater Receiver. But that means more equipment and expense.


I realize it is a big thread since I helped create it. But it contains a plethora of information related to the 6412 and i-Guide. I suggest you at least refer to it by doing a Search when you have a question or concern. It may have already been discussed.


Mark


----------



## slanoue

Thanks for your help!

I tried reading it through...my eyes started getting blurry by page 9 

It was very helpful, though.


----------



## scanpa

Quote:

_Originally posted by tall1_
*No idea why the ondemand button would use "1 9" but you could simply hit 1 instead of 01. You may have the AUTOTUNE turned on which requires you to type the leading 0, so to turn this leading zero requirement off....in the setup menu, choose cable box options, then under AUTOTUNE, choose no.*


Here is all the codes and info for the current remote used for the Comcast DCT 6412

http://cjhengineering.com/hdtv/cable...12remoteAC.htm 


Main page; http://cjhengineering.com/hdtv/cablehdtv/dct6412.htm


----------



## ssetta

I think I might get this Comcast 6412 Dual Tuner DVR. But I need to know: How many RCA outputs does it have on the back? I currently have DirecTV, and from one of the RCA outputs, I have the DTV Receiver connected directly to the TV, and from the other one, I have it connected to my DVD recorder, and then to the TV. Does the 6412 have that capability?


----------



## ssetta

Oh, and I just forgot, my TV doesn't actually have HDTV capability. But will the HDTV channels still come in?


----------



## scanpa

Quote:

_Originally posted by ssetta_
*Oh, and I just forgot, my TV doesn't actually have HDTV capability. But will the HDTV channels still come in?*
Do you have a S-Video input conection on the back of your tv?


----------



## markjrenna

Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Comcast updated the i-Guide Instruction Manual (PDF) and created a 6412 Installation/Connection Manual (PDF).


i-Guide Instruction Manual (PDF) http://www.comcast.com/MediaLibraryR...uide_4469a.pdf 



6412 Installation/Connection Manual (PDF) http://www.comcast.com/MediaLibraryR...lfMoto.r33.pdf


----------



## DAB

{ can you PM me here- so i'll get the answer}

How do you tell the box to send 480ior780 to a plasma? or when it comes 1080,.

Or does the box send all signal and the plasma -set to auto- picks an chooses.

db


----------



## cherry ghost

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DAB*
{ can you PM me here- so i'll get the answer}

How do you tell the box to send 480ior780 to a plasma? or when it comes 1080,.

Or does the box send all signal and the plasma -set to auto- picks an chooses.

db


With the TV on and the cable box off, press menu on the remote.


----------



## DAB

OK i hit the comcast -menu-, in the box led it showed 16.9. I have a HD 50NECxr5.

connected HDMI- direct box > plasma


so this what i want?- 16.9


----------



## cherry ghost

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DAB*
OK i hit the comcast -menu-, in the box led it showed 16.9. I have a HD 50NECxr5.

connected HDMI- direct box > plasma


so this what i want?- 16.9


Yes, 16:9


----------

